# Smoopy's SUPER SHOW at the EXPO Jan. 4th, 2013 Murfreesboro, TN.. indoor show



## Smoopy's (Nov 28, 2012)

We are getting an early jump on the 2013 show season as Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles presents: "Smoopy's SUPER SHOW at the EXPO"!! Bicycle show & swap inside the 2nd annual TN Motorama at the Mid-Tenn Expo center January5-6 2013 in Murfreesboro, TN. This is an ALL INDOOR show so displays are encouraged. entry is $5.00 per bike. We have not worked out the details yet as far as space for swap meet; but we might be able to get a swap area..we'll keep you posted..hit us up via email: smoopysbikeshop@yahoo.com or call us: 615-410-3928
Hope to see you there!!
 classes:
Best Prewar
Best Postwar
Best Production
Best Custom
Raddest Rat Bike
ACES "Bad ACE" Award..


----------

